
Ask HN: Is there a Stripe-like API for pulling credit reports? - xiangli91
Our team is building personal lending software that can pull a consumer&#x27;s credit (probably soft credit check to start), pre-approve them and show rates.<p>It seems very painful to have to go through a contracting process with credit report resellers or the bureaus themselves. Also the API documentation from what I&#x27;ve seen is very painful to use. Needless to say the actual APIs themselves as well.<p>I would love to use a simple RESTful API like what Stripe&#x2F;Plaid has. It&#x27;ll be even better if it was easy to do some KYC.<p>Has anyone else tried looking for a solution like this &#x2F; found one?
======
chahea
This is a real problem. Transunion told us they wanted $500 upfront and would
take 3 weeks to approve us and as part of the process they wanted to do an on-
site inspection. The API documentation is in XML and 600 pages long!

